# bagged nissan engine problem???



## danny_2010 (Mar 9, 2009)

so yea im new to the bagged truck scene. i just got a little hardbody bagged in a trade the other day. the only problem is that it cant be drove. it will crank and run but its very loud. and it dont have the power to go anywhere. it'll go in 1st gear up to about 10 mph but no more. and when it gets good and warm it wont even do that good. the guy said he pulled the head off and looked at the valves and they were all there. my dad thinks its a dropped valve. the guy thinks its something to do with the valves. i dont know. i was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and how you fixed it. thanks for the help. 

o yea one day when i do some more body work i might post some pictures of it


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Perform a compression test on all the cylinders!


----------



## danny_2010 (Mar 9, 2009)

its also got a very loud knock to it......i'm thinking about just swappin the engine for a chevy 305 or 350 we got in an old blazer. and gettin a transmission adapter made so i can just keep the nissan tranny........does any one think this will work or has done it???


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

clogged cat conv.? the guy pulled the head and the valves were all there? did he think one disappeared? did the timing chain jump? was there any signs the valves hit the pistons?

what yr and eng.


----------



## danny_2010 (Mar 9, 2009)

dvdswanson said:


> clogged cat conv.? the guy pulled the head and the valves were all there? did he think one disappeared? did the timing chain jump? was there any signs the valves hit the pistons?
> 
> what yr and eng.



there is no cat or muffler so scratch that. and he checked to see if they were there cause sometimes you can drop valves in the cylinders. but its not that. he said he did have it timed after he got it so he didnt think it was the timing. and idk bout any signs of valves hitting the pistons. ill check that when i pull the engine apart. its a 1991 with the 2.4 ka24e i think is the engine model. it says 2400 series on the valve cover.

i'm thinking about trading a chevy 350 and tranny for a 4.3 v6 chevy engine and tranny i like the ideas of puttin a v6 instead of a v8 because itll be easier on the bags and i wont have to upgrade the compressor or air lines  that means cheaper  mi like cheap lol


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Guess you better start on your Chevysan or Nisvrolet! The cure for everything...stick a 350 V8 in it....right????


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

heres your engine mounts...

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=367_172


----------



## danny_2010 (Mar 9, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Guess you better start on your Chevysan or Nisvrolet! The cure for everything...stick a 350 V8 in it....right????


persoally i like nisvrolet lol but id rather put a 262 vortec in it cause of the weight on the front axle.


but i got a small question bout puttin a v8 or v6 in it.....will i have to cut the fire wall at all?? does any body have a link to where i can see exactly how to do it??


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

danny_2010 said:


> persoally i like nisvrolet lol but id rather put a 262 vortec in it cause of the weight on the front axle.
> 
> 
> but i got a small question bout puttin a v8 or v6 in it.....will i have to cut the fire wall at all?? does any body have a link to where i can see exactly how to do it??


 NO YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT ANYTHING! THESE TRUCKS HAD V6'S DESIGNED IN THEM B4. I've seen V8's fit in first gen Toyota Celicas and their engine bay is slightly smaller!


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> NO YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT ANYTHING! THESE TRUCKS HAD V6'S DESIGNED IN THEM B4. I've seen V8's fit in first gen Toyota Celicas and their engine bay is slightly smaller!


I'd like to see a V8 fit under the hood without cutting something up. I have a V6, and it's quite the tight fit.


----------

